# I9-12900k build advice



## gstew (Feb 18, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone done a new build w the i9 12900k 128GB Ram and using Cubase 11/ Hollywood strings/Spitfire BBCSO w large templates? 
Thinking of doing one but just wanted to see if anyone is having issues w these libraries and DAW, just checking before I drop all that bread.

thnx

G


----------



## Frederick (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't really know, but my guess is you're going to have so much overkill, that any issues should be easily resolved. If you are very unlucky, you may have to wait for a firmware update though, and I guess that's what you're asking, if there currently are any issues. Those 12th generation processors are quite the improvement over the 11th generation so I can totally see where you are coming from and wouldn't want to use an older version that has proven itself already.

Actually I'm going to build a new PC myself this coming week. In my case an i7-12970 128GB RAM Windows 11 samples server (VEPro server). Currently I'm using an i7-10875H 64GB RAM Windows 11 laptop on which I'm running both the samples and Cubase 11. When I load a full VSL Synchron template my memory is still fine, but my processor is going to 100%, which obviously is going to lead to pops and clicks. (I'm using many mic positions so that is also a factor.) When I disable half my template I'm doing fine.

The i9-12900K with 128GB RAM is so much more powerful than just my laptop that I don't see how it is not going to be a killer setup. It's a lot more powerful than what the majority of the folks around here have, and they mostly are appearing to do just fine.


----------



## dentaku (Feb 20, 2022)

gstew said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone done a new build w the i9 12900k 128GB Ram and using Cubase 11/ Hollywood strings/Spitfire BBCSO w large templates?
> Thinking of doing one but just wanted to see if anyone is having issues w these libraries and DAW, just checking before I drop all that bread.
> ...


If you're planning to use DDR5 you would need to look into buying two 64GB sticks and I'm assuming that's not too common yet and obviously way overpriced.
It seems that Z690 boards with DDR5 have problems using 4 sticks of ram so to be safe, stick with two.


----------



## Frederick (Feb 20, 2022)

dentaku said:


> If you're planning to use DDR5 you would need to look into buying two 64GB sticks and I'm assuming that's not too common yet and obviously way overpriced.
> It seems that Z690 boards with DDR5 have problems using 4 sticks of ram so to be safe, stick with two.



DDR5 memory is maybe about 4 times as expensive as DDR4, if you could even get 128GB. I didn't even know about the problems with 4 banks of RAM and the Z690 chipset. It seems to me it's not cost effective to get DDR5 for an audio rig at the moment, unless money is no object.

The DSP benchmark is only marginally better for DDR5. For the polyphony benchmark there's still a 15% to 20% increase between 11th generation and 12th generation with DDR4. That's still good and when you come from an older generation, then the improvement is even bigger. Of course not as spectecular as with the DDR5 RAM, but it seems to me that you could buy two DDR4 slave samples servers for the price of one DDR5 server. And then the two DDR4 servers would outperform the DDR5 server by a significant margin...


----------



## dentaku (Feb 20, 2022)

When I finally build one I'm pretty sure I'm getting DDR4. It's not worth the trouble for me to be messing with memory settings. I want it to just work.


----------



## gstew (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. I think 
I'm gonna do DDR4. My current build is an i7 3820 w 64 GB DDR 3 Ram so should be a huge boost performance wise. 
I have an RME HDSPe AIO - PCIe Digital Audio Card , shouldn't be a problem using this in the i9 build should it? 

thanks,
G


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Feb 20, 2022)

Actually, id recommend building a System with a Ryzen 5 5950X instead. Its got twice the amount of cores/threads, for only ~1/6 more bucks. AMDs singlecore performance issues, which were quite relevant a few years ago for realtime-audio processing, basically disappeared with the 4x/5x generation. In some applications, they even surpassed intel here, though this will depend on the DAW/Plugins/Memory/etc, but on average youll have a 100% performance gain for orchestral templates with 15% more money spent compared to the 12900k.
Hope this might help!


----------



## ip20 (Feb 20, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> but on average youll have a 100% performance gain for orchestral templates with 15% more money spent compared to the 12900k.
> Hope this might help!


How does the Ryzen give such a huge boost in comparison in this particular example? Just due to the core/thread count?


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Feb 20, 2022)

ip20 said:


> How does the Ryzen give such a huge boost in comparison in this particular example? Just due to the core/thread count?


Exactly, its basically twice the "raw" processing power, minus the atrocious pricing policy of Intel.

Edit: On top of this, the 5x Ryzens actually have superior performance for equal clockrates. So ,simply put, a 4 GHZ 4 Core Ryzen 5 will perform better than a 4 GHZ 4 Core Intel i7 of their latest generation. Though, this depends on the specific DAW etc. In some applications, intel is slightly ahead, in some amd. But the margin were talking about here is ~5%, but you would pay nearly twice the amount for an equivalent intel processor. For instance, specific games still heavily favour intel here, gaining up to about 30% here, but this doesnt apply to application performance. For me, that makes for an easy choice


----------



## Studio E (Feb 20, 2022)

gstew said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think
> I'm gonna do DDR4. My current build is an i7 3820 w 64 GB DDR 3 Ram so should be a huge boost performance wise.
> I have an RME HDSPe AIO - PCIe Digital Audio Card , shouldn't be a problem using this in the i9 build should it?
> 
> ...



That is exactly what my last PC was that I upgraded from. You are going to love your new build.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 20, 2022)

gstew said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone done a new build w the i9 12900k 128GB Ram and using Cubase 11/ Hollywood strings/Spitfire BBCSO w large templates?
> Thinking of doing one but just wanted to see if anyone is having issues w these libraries and DAW, just checking before I drop all that bread.
> ...


For what it's worth, my current rig is built with the 12700k and 128GB DDR4 ram, using Cubase and the libraries you mentioned.
It's hard to see where the 12900k would bring benefits, as I haven't needed more power than what the 12700k has given me so far.
And it's clearly a big upgrade over the 5820k that I was using previously.

Oh and your PCIe card should work no problems


----------



## GtrJazz (Feb 20, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> For what it's worth, my current rig is built with the 12700k and 128GB DDR4 ram, using Cubase and the libraries you mentioned.
> It's hard to see where the 12900k would bring benefits, as I haven't needed more power than what the 12700k has given me so far.
> And it's clearly a big upgrade over the 5820k that I was using previously.
> 
> Oh and your PCIe card should work no problems



Just curious how many tracks you’re able to run on that one machine?


----------



## gstew (Feb 20, 2022)

cool, thanks.
Another thing I'm not clear on is if I should use the RME internal sound card or my external Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 3rd gen? When I did my first build 10 years ago internal was the way to go supposedly but now I've been reading that it's less buggy to have the sound card out of the PC. Only planning on recording midi/VSTs w it.

thnx
G


----------



## OHjorth (Feb 20, 2022)

ip20 said:


> How does the Ryzen give such a huge boost in comparison in this particular example? Just due to the core/thread count?


AMD improved the latency of the cache dramatically compared to earlier generations. I have a 5800x and it works like a charm but I rarely go over 60 active MIDI tracks and my main libraries are no CPU-hogs. The 5800 is a bit on the hot side aswell so good cooling is needed. 5900 or 5950 are probably the better choice, and they are very very good. My days of ignoring the AMD shelf of products are definitely over.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 20, 2022)

GtrJazz said:


> Just curious how many tracks you’re able to run on that one machine?


I haven't pushed it yet to see any kind of limits, but I'd think track counts would be largely meaningless unless they are all the same? All systems will be able to run more pizzicato tracks than Performance Legato tracks, for example.


gstew said:


> cool, thanks.
> Another thing I'm not clear on is if I should use the RME internal sound card or my external Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 3rd gen? When I did my first build 10 years ago internal was the way to go supposedly but now I've been reading that it's less buggy to have the sound card out of the PC. Only planning on recording midi/VSTs w it.
> 
> thnx
> G


Regardless of whether it's internal or not, RME will always get you better results than Focusrite.
Use the 18i20 if it provides more convenience for you, or you need the I/O it offers, but the RME will result in better ASIO performance and lower latencies.


----------



## onthe1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Are the new intel and apple CPU's a boon for music production? I haven't researched it enough yet but I know how my main DAW, Ableton, lays down one track per core and if some cores have slower speeds it seems to me that it could get into strange problems with trying to put tracks onto specific cores, etc. The fact that you have cores running at different capacities is not favorable for a DAW environment I suspect, but hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this can chime in because I'm very curious about this myself.

I went with a 10980XE system that I can overclock to 4-5 GHz with a water cooler in a server rack case, which sits nicely in my 19" audio rack. 18 cores with higher overall base frequencies on average, can be had used on EBay for the same price as a 12900k, and uses the HEDT x299/x299x mobo's. I picked up a Gigabyte x299 Designare EX for under $500 (again similar pricing to what you're suggesting) which has 2 onboard thunderbolt ports (I'm connecting a Motu 8A to this which goes out to an AVB network) and 5 PCIe card slots which seem to be seriously lacking on the consumer market boards these days) This looks like the best overall system to me right now and is a kind of hidden gem it seems (so far) because most information out there about these CPU's assumes a gaming or server market.


----------



## kenose (Feb 21, 2022)

Just a heads up, there are ZERO 128gb DDR5 ram kits. So on a DDR5 board if you want 128gb of RAM, you will have to slap two 64gb kits (4x32gb sticks) together.

Now the problem is that those 32gb sticks are all dual rank. In a normal 64gb kit, where you populate two DIMM slots on the board, this is fine— you get the full dual channel speed and you can enable XMP to OC the RAM to it's full potential. (The DDR5 standard is only 4800mhz— so any RAM kit that is labeled higher than 4800mhz means you need to have XMP enabled or overclock the RAM manually to hit those speeds.)

However, when you populate 4 DIMM slots with 32gb dual rank modules, the memory controller cannot handle this setup and so the RAM is going to run at MUCH lower clock speeds— with 128gb, it could be 2666mhz or so. You cannot enable XMP. In fact, it might not run at all or be extremely unstable because: 1) all the new DDR5 motherboards are proving to be very temperamental about what RAM they run and 2) you are technically not supposed to combine RAM kits due to timing inconsistencies between kits— this has apparently been such a common problem that there is a sticky on the ASUS ROG forum explaining how this is not supported usage. Previously, you might be able to get away with it but because the boards are already a bit sensitive to the RAM used it is even more likely to cause stability issues.

I just built a new 12900k system (a Hackintosh actually) and it is running great. I went with 64gb of DDR5 as lately my workflow has moved away from keeping large quantities of samples in RAM and I wanted to future proof. In the future when 64gb DIMMs are released I'll probably upgrade to 128gb, but for now I'm happy.

TLDR: If you want 128gb in the system today, you *absolutely* want to buy a DDR4 board.

EDIT: Also, if you want to run a shitload of samples from RAM, the 10980xe on the x299 platform as suggested above is still a super viable and affordable option. I went with the 12900k as my workflow has shifted heavily to soft synths/DSP plugins and I wanted the single core headroom.

EDIT2: Also, if you go for the 12900k— make sure to give some thought to your cooling solution and case ventilation. These things get extremely hot under full load. I'm running mine using a Noctua D15 to keep the noise down, and I have a small undervolt going to keep temps in line. This is in a Fractal Define 7, which is not a great choice for airflow. For audio work, even when I push the CPU to the max in Cubase I'm rarely going over 75-80 degrees, so for my purposes it works fine. But running Cinebench multicore for 10 minutes will get temps up much higher, and if I was putting the CPU under load for longer periods of time I would definitely go for a more powerful liquid cooling solution.


----------



## cleverr1 (Feb 23, 2022)

gstew said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone done a new build w the i9 12900k 128GB Ram and using Cubase 11/ Hollywood strings/Spitfire BBCSO w large templates?
> Thinking of doing one but just wanted to see if anyone is having issues w these libraries and DAW, just checking before I drop all that bread.
> ...


Hi,
If you're planning on running a lot of Spitfire player libraries then definitely host them in VE Pro. My experience with Spitfire player libraries in Cubase is that they initially take up oodles of RAM when loading projects which settles down over time, but unloading a mix for one cue and loading it all back up again for the next cue takes an age if hosted in Cubase vs seconds if you have persistent Instances in VE Pro. HOOpus is fine in Cubase as it has a "never preload" option. There's also IMO a fantastic Cubase template from PoundSound for HOOpus.

With regard to your system build, if you have a reasonable existing DAW machine you could consider a refurb'ed workstation class PC to use as a VE Pro slave. I recently bought a HP Z640 with 256GB RAM and 2 x 18 core Xeon CPUs with a 12 month warranty for less than my i9 9900k 64GB system cost me 3 years ago. It's not going to win any prizes for single core performance, but here it's specific purpose is to host large orchestral templates which the power per core can easily support.


----------



## davidnaroth (Feb 23, 2022)

I have an i9 9900k and run a very large template. Its been getting annoying lately as I add more libraries so I think I might do an upgrade in a couple months to this processor as well. BUT I guess my point is, if my little 8 core can run a very large session, this bad boy will be more than enough.


----------



## gstew (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks for all the help everyone.
How does this build look? Anyone see any potential problems? I know people are having clearance issues sometimes w the RAM and the Nocturna , the Ram in the build is 31mm so should be ok I think.



https://pcpartpicker.com/list/VcLnnt



Thanks,
G


----------



## Pictus (Feb 25, 2022)

gstew said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> How does this build look? Anyone see any potential problems? I know people are having clearance issues sometimes w the RAM and the Nocturna , the Ram in the build is 31mm so should be ok I think.
> 
> 
> ...


From the manufacturer FAQ https://www.gskill.com/faq the height is 42mm:

DDR5 Memory Series
Ripjaws S5: 33mm (1.30in)
Trident Z5: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z5 RGB: 44mm (1.73in)

DDR4 Memory Series
Fortis: 31.2 mm (1.2in)
Aegis DDR4: 31.2 mm (1.2in)
Flare X: 40mm (1.58in)
Ripjaws 4: 40mm (1.58in)
*Ripjaws V: 42mm (1.65in)*
Sniper X: 43mm (1.69in)
Trident Z: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z Neo: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z RGB: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z Royal: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z Royal Elite: 44mm (1.73in)
Trident Z RGB DC: 59mm (2.32in)

For a 42mm tall RAM module you need 175mm of case CPU clearance to be able to 
use NH-D15 front 140mm fan, Fractal Design Torrent has a clearance of 188mm. 

Nowadays looking at https://vi-control.net/community/threads/dawbench-2021-suite-intel-12th-gen-results.118203/
For 128GB DDR4 the AMD 5950x looks like a better option, buffer = 128
AMD 5950x DDR4 DSP = 405 KONTAKT = 2920
Intel 12900K DDR4 DSP = 361 KONTAKT = 1920

A suggestion for AMD PC https://pcpartpicker.com/list/YbBJVw motherboard with Thunderbolt ports.
If do not need Thunderbolt ports https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8GsgLs

At the same price, the Corsair RM*x*(2021) 850W is a better option.
+- up to 410W the fan is off, better transients and etc...


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/26rRsY/corsair-rmx-2021-850-w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020200-na










Corsair RM850x (2021) Power Supply Review


The Corsair RM850x is the new leader in the 850W Gold category.




www.tomshardware.com








Some tweaks you may like





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## gstew (Feb 25, 2022)

Hey Pictus,

thanks so much , really appreciate it. The RAM didn't update in the build list I put up, it was the Corsair Vengeance LPX 128 GB (4 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 CL18 Memory which I think is 31mm.

You've really got me considering the Ryzen 9 -5950X route. My only hesitation is the things I read about Cubase issues, I'm using EW Hollywood and Spitfire BBCSO. After watching the some DAW Bench videos I'm tempted but none use PLAY or Spitfire. Anyone on here using Cubase/5950x w these libraries? 
Also GPU you suggest AMD,? any good cheaper AMD w HDMI cards you suggest? I guess 4GB should be enough right? 

thanks !

G


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 25, 2022)

Is there any benefit on using an Intel xeon over i9 or an AMD Ryzen 9 ?


----------



## gstew (Feb 27, 2022)

Think I'm gonna put an AMD GPU in the build. Will 2G RAM be enough? 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1346308-REG/amd_100_506001_radeon_pro_wx_2100.html/qa
really don't wanna drop a ton on the GPU. 

there's also these 4GB Yeston cards, hideous pink but I won't be looking at it too much hopefully:









Yeston Radeon RX 550 4GB GDDR5 1183MHz 512processors video cards PCIExpress 3.0 DirectX12 Single Slot 4*HDMI compatible graphics card of Desktop - Newegg.com


Buy Yeston Radeon RX 550 4GB GDDR5 1183MHz 512processors video cards PCIExpress 3.0 DirectX12 Single Slot 4*HDMI compatible graphics card of Desktop with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





thnx
G


----------



## Pictus (Mar 4, 2022)

gstew said:


> Think I'm gonna put an AMD GPU in the build. Will 2G RAM be enough?
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1346308-REG/amd_100_506001_radeon_pro_wx_2100.html/qa


Hi, 2GB is enough.



gstew said:


> really don't wanna drop a ton on the GPU.
> 
> there's also these 4GB Yeston cards, hideous pink but I won't be looking at it too much hopefully:
> 
> ...


I prefer the pink panther Yeston


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 6, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> I have an i9 9900k and run a very large template. Its been getting annoying lately as I add more libraries so I think I might do an upgrade in a couple months to this processor as well. BUT I guess my point is, if my little 8 core can run a very large session, this bad boy will be more than enough.


There's always more coming, but the next gen may truly be worth waiting for. New chipset may be more ddr5 friendly, as well. Plus up to 5.5ghz turbo on the 13900k. I have a 9900K and am waiting until 13900 or 14xxx series. If I'm spending that much money, I want performance to double, or as close as possible.


----------



## dentaku (Mar 6, 2022)

Jayz2cents just put out a video that explains the problems that they're seeing with DDR5.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 6, 2022)

ip20 said:


> How does the Ryzen give such a huge boost in comparison in this particular example? Just due to the core/thread count?


I looked up all the benchmarks and the Intel is 20% faster in both single core performance and FPU, two factors that gamers don’t need as much but audio work definitely does. Ryzens are better for gaming, this new 12900 series is Primo for audio.

_That_ should start a flurry of hate mail. 😂


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 6, 2022)

dentaku said:


> Jayz2cents just put out a video that explains the problems that they're seeing with DDR5.



Right now there are a few issues, definitely. Besides availability and price, the 64 GB DDR5 sticks will be coming out, but right now most motherboards don’t have the firmware/drivers to support it. And if you buy 32 GB sticks, you’re stuck at 128 GB of RAM with the four slots they give you. I started to build my own new rig and already have the 12900KF but I now realize I won’t be in a position to complete this thing without issues until the end of the year. And then by then it may be better to buy the 13900.

Thanks for posting that video, I’m going to watch it tonight.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 6, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> There's always more coming, but the next gen may truly be worth waiting for. New chipset may be more ddr5 friendly, as well. Plus up to 5.5ghz turbo on the 13900k. I have a 9900K and am waiting until 13900 or 14xxx series. If I'm spending that much money, I want performance to double, or as close as possible.


This thread just changed my plans. I’m waiting for 13th Gen Intel which releases in the Fall. I wasn’t going to be able to get all needed components until then anyway and I have an ample rig right now… might as well wait. I’ll post my 12900KF for sale now while I there’s no 13th Gen as competition, lol.


----------



## dentaku (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm still planning to use a 12700K with 64GB of DDR4.
It's fine for what I do.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 6, 2022)

dentaku said:


> I'm still planning to use a 12700K with 64GB of DDR4.
> It's fine for what I do.


IF you wanted a 12900, I just posted this (shameless plug). Just FYI.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 21, 2022)

So the issue with ram is just on the DDR5? One can still put 128 gb in a DDR4 build on a 690, right?


----------



## gstew (Mar 21, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> So the issue with ram is just on the DDR5? One can still put 128 gb in a DDR4 build on a 690, right?


ya, but make sure you buy the DDR4 version of the mobo


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 21, 2022)

I ordered this and it is arriving today. Hopefully I wont have any issues

Kingston FURY Renegade RGB 128GB (4x32GB) 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 Desktop Memory Kit of 4 KF432C16RBAK4/128

ASUS TUF Gaming Z690-Plus WiFi D4 LGA1700(Intel 12th Gen) ATX gaming motherboard(PCIe 5.0, DDR4,4xM.2/NVMe SSD,14+2 power stages,WiFi 6,2.5Gb LAN,front USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-C,Thunderbolt 4,ARGB headers)

Intel Core i9-12900K Desktop Processor 16 (8P+8E) Cores up to 5.2 GHz Unlocked LGA1700 600 Series Chipset 125W


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 21, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I ordered this and it is arriving today. Hopefully I wont have any issues
> 
> Kingston FURY Renegade RGB 128GB (4x32GB) 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 Desktop Memory Kit of 4 KF432C16RBAK4/128
> 
> ...


Not sure what case you purchased, but, despite the cost, I'd consider replacing all the case fans with those from Noctua (and definitely replace the CPU cooler/fan(s) if there isn't something really good on there - and quiet) if they're normal stock case fans. There's another brand I'm forgetting that may be more quiet, but Noctua is excellent at combining air movement AND low db operation.

Also consider whether you're wanting to run the case with negative pressure or not. One way is typically cooler, the other way is typically less dusty.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 21, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Not sure what case you purchased, but, despite the cost, I'd consider replacing all the case fans with those from Noctua (and definitely replace the CPU cooler/fan(s) if there isn't something really good on there - and quiet) if they're normal stock case fans. There's another brand I'm forgetting that may be more quiet, but Noctua is excellent at combining air movement AND low db operation.
> 
> Also consider whether you're wanting to run the case with negative pressure or not. One way is typically cooler, the other way is typically less dusty.


Here are the other parts I already have.

Cooler Master MasterCase H500 ARGB Airflow ATX Mid-Tower with Mesh & Transparent Front Panel Option, Dual 200mm ARGB Fans, Tempered Glass & ARGB Lighting System
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black, Dual-Tower CPU Cooler (140mm, Black)
ARESGAME 1000W Power Supply 80 Plus Gold Certified Fully Modular PSU (GL1000)
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 80+ GOLD, 1300W Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI and Crossfire Ready 10 Year Warranty Power Supply 120-G2-1300-XR
EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra Gaming, 24GB GDDR6X, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate, 24G-P5-3987-KR

Not sure which power supply i should use. The 1000 watt is much quieter, and cooler in my studio, adn fits the lower fan grid better in the case.

I also have 11TB of NVME drives to drop in the 4 slots.


----------



## gstew (Mar 21, 2022)

You should check the height of the RAM w the Noctua , I’m actually doing my build tomorrow similar but I got low profile RAM and checked compatibility on PC partpicker


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 21, 2022)

I thought they were shorter when i picked thrm, but nope. I wasn’t able to use both Cpu fans. Upon first boot the cpu was idling at 29C. It’s running nice and quiet 

Only issue is one of my 4tb nvmes is underperforming. It my Sample drive. Arrg

I went with 1000watt psu. 

So far, it’s looking like it will be a nice Daw


----------



## Pictus (Mar 22, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I thought they were shorter when i picked thrm, but nope. I wasn’t able to use both Cpu fans. Upon first boot the cpu was idling at 29C. It’s running* nice and quiet*


So you do not need the CPU front fan.
If it were not nice and quiet, I would add a 120m CPU front fan.




GeoMax said:


> Only issue is one of my 4tb nvmes is underperforming. It my Sample drive. Arrg
> 
> I went with 1000watt psu.
> 
> So far, it’s looking like it will be a nice Daw


Make sure to update the BIOS and install the chipset driver.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 22, 2022)

Pictus said:


> So you do not need the CPU front fan.
> If it were not nice and quiet, I would add a 120m CPU front fan.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I do have some Noctura 120mm fans lying around. I could certainly add that. My 10700k has same issue because I bought ram with LEDs. I like my machines to run cool but not loud. Those fans are really quiet.

Yup, the issue with NVME did go away after I installed all the MB drivers last night. So, your suggestion was spot on. I also flashed the BIOS to the latest version.

I decided to build with Win11 OS. I wasnt going to, because I was less than impressed the first few times I tried to run it in my studio. Some of my VSTs still are not Win11 ready (PositiveGrid Bias), but I think by now they should be. So I will just not run them until they are. I still dont care for the TPM feature, but I will assimilate.

I must say, I am loving this rig already. Everything just works. Maybe it's because I actually went and looked at the MB supported memory options before buying the ram?

CPU clocked at 4900 on first boot using Auto. I did nothing to the BIOS and it is silky smooth. I am excited to see how it will perform once I get my 3+ TB of VSTs reloaded and fire up a project.


----------



## Pictus (Mar 22, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I do have some Noctura 120mm fans lying around. I could certainly add that. My 10700k has same issue because I bought ram with LEDs. I like my machines to run cool but not loud. Those fans are really quiet.


you are welcome.



GeoMax said:


> Yup, the issue with NVME did go away after I installed all the MB drivers last night. So, your suggestion was spot on. I also flashed the BIOS to the latest version.
> 
> I decided to build with Win11 OS. I wasnt going to, because I was less than impressed the first few times I tried to run it in my studio. Some of my VSTs still are not Win11 ready (PositiveGrid Bias), but I think by now they should be. So I will just not run them until they are. I still dont care for the TPM feature, but I will assimilate.
> 
> I must say, I am loving this rig already. Everything just works. Maybe it's because I actually went and looked at the MB supported memory options before buying the ram?


For Windows 11 I recommend to:

Disable VBS








How to Disable VBS on Windows 11 PCs


It seems that VBS can cripple gaming performance in Windows 11 by up to 25%. Learn how to disable VBS in Windows 11 and more!




windowsreport.com





Disable Hibernate








Enable or Disable Hibernate in Windows 11 Tutorial


Hibernate is a power-saving state designed primarily for laptops, and might not be available for all PCs. (For example, PCs with Modern Standby don't have the hibernate option.) While sleep puts your work and settings in memory and draws a small amount of power, hibernation puts your open...




www.elevenforum.com





Disable Widgets








Enable or Disable Widgets Feature in Windows 11 Tutorial


Widgets are small windows that display dynamic info on your Windows desktop. They appear on the widgets board, where you can add, remove, arrange, resize, and customize them to reflect your interests and the way you work. Widgets help you stay on top of what’s important to you by bringing...




www.elevenforum.com






Some stuff you may like:









Defender Control v2.1


In Windows there is no option to completely turn off Microsoft Defender , Defender control is a Portable freeware to disable Ms Defender.




www.sordum.org












Windows Update Blocker v1.7


In Windows There is no option to turn off Windows Updates. Windows Update Blocker is a tool that helps you to disable or enable Updates.




www.sordum.org




https://www.sordum.org/14479/windows-11-classic-context-menu-v1-1/
Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]


https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/windows-11-tweaks-fixes-and-modifications-overview.83744/page-20#post-1687577


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks for the tuning tips! I disable Virtualization in the BIOS, but I did it in GP as well. I have been disabling Windows Updates via GP for a few years now. I much prefer controlling when it happens, or if I install the update or not. They moved it in Win11 GP, but I think it still works.





There is lots of things to turn off for music. I tend to let Windows Defender so it's thing, but I add copious exclusions to anything and anywhere I have apps or plugs related to audio.

Appreciate you taking the time to share tips that help me and others who read the thread!


----------

